# Nederlands - Frans verklaring huwelijkscontract



## Bellamie

Hallo, ik zoek een vertaling in t frans van de volgende zin:

ondergetekenden verklaren dat zij met vorenstaande omschrijving van hun aanbrengsten ten huwelijk geheel onder eigen verantwoordelijkheid willen volstaan

Dit is een zin uit een huwelijkscontract uit 1974, en ik kan er eerlijk gezegd niet zoveel van maken.

Kan iemand mij hiermee helpen??


----------



## Peterdg

Is dit de volledige zin?

Is dit een huwelijkscontract uit Belgïe of Nederland?

Indien uit Belgïe (ik weet niets over de Nederlandse huwelijkscontracten): over welk type contract gaat het? "Zuiver scheiding van goederen", "Scheiding van goederen met gemeenschap van aanwinsten" of "Gemeenschap van goederen"?

Een advocaat of notaris zal dit waarschijnlijk zo kunnen plaatsen maar wij, gewone stervelingen, hebben wat context nodig.


----------



## Bellamie

Ja, t is de volledige zin. Het gaat om n Nederlands huwelijkscontract, met volledige scheiding van goederen.
De laatste paragraaf van t contract.
Ondergetekenden verklaren :
1 dat zij met vorenstaande omschrijving van hun aanbrengsten ten huwelijk geheel onder eigen verantwoordelijkheid willen volstaan
2 dat geen van bedien is ingeschreven in enig Handelsregister

en dan volgen de handtekeningen...


----------



## Peterdg

Ik denk dat "volstaan" hier dan betekent: "zich beperken tot" (het is één van de betekenissen van "volstaan" in Van Dale)

Een *mogelijke* (ik ben geen jurist en Frans is ook niet mijn moedertaal) vertaling zou dan kunnen zijn:

Les sousignés déclarent qu'ils veulent se limiter sous leur seul responsabilité aux descriptions précédentes de leurs apports au marriage.


----------



## Chimel

Mooie poging, Peter, want het is niet evident... 

Ik zou alleen maar enkele schoonheidsfouten verbeteren (mariage één R, leur seul*e* responsabilité) + ik denk ook dat het juridisch vakterm voor "volstaan" hier "s'en tenir à" is (maar ik ben ook geen jurist!).

Wat dus zou geven:
Les sousignés déclarent qu'ils veulent s'en tenir, sous leur seule responsabilité, à la description précédente de leurs apports au mariage.


----------



## Peterdg

Bedankt Chimel. Ik heb inderdaad ongeveer 20 (nu ja, bij manier van spreken) versies geprobeerd. En "marriage"; tja, teveel Engels in de vingers.


----------



## Bellamie

Hartstikke bedankt voor jullie hulp, ik kwam er maar niet uit!

Merci!


----------

